# SSBB Screenshot decryptor



## Rebound (Feb 28, 2008)

GTCoder at Smashboards has released a tool to convert the .bin file of a Brawl screenshot saved on a SD card into a jpeg so it can be viewed on your computer!

Download the Program Here: http://rapidshare.com/files/95587164/bin2jpg.zip.html

How to us: Put the .bin screenshot files in the same folder as this and click on bin2jpgall


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 28, 2008)

Flood of lame SSBB screens in 3...2...1...


----------



## Sors (Feb 28, 2008)

could you link to the smashboard thread too?


----------



## tomqman (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Flood of lame SSBB screens in 3...2...1...


lol yer 
next 50000 post look at my ssbb screenshot


----------



## Rebound (Feb 28, 2008)

Smashboard thread: http://smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=4014864&posted=1


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 28, 2008)

Now we need a video convertor(If possible) and Stage Builder
I'm going to use this alot


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(OmerMe @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Now we need a video convertor(If possible) and Stage Builder
> I'm going to use this alot


Video converter = won't happen.
This is because they're not videos but replays, so all the buttons pressed, items that appeared in the battle etc is saved so it's an exact replica. This way, it takes up very little space.

You can get a capture card though and record the replays


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a shame.. what about stages people created?
Can someone send me a file of his stage and I'll be able to play the stage?
There are some stages I would like to share


----------



## AeroScap (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OmerMe @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we need a video convertor(If possible) and Stage Builder
> ...




Aka "Rewinding time" or "follow some instructions on a piece of paper of how to reinact the events"


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 28, 2008)

It doesn't seem to size widescreen images too well...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just go into paint and stretch by 113%. A quick fix, but it works.

It works great! Here are some lame assist trophy/Pokeball shots!


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 28, 2008)

I know, but it doesn't look too great...


----------



## Spikey (Feb 28, 2008)

I did a quick test on one of my images. It was taken in widescreen so it may be a bit out or whatever, but I didn't feel like messing with it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I did a quick test on one of my images. It was taken in widescreen so it may be a bit out or whatever, but I didn't feel like messing with it.



LOL, that's dirty.


----------



## Ahmedz (Feb 28, 2008)

i hate rapidshare.....


----------



## ctkxtreme (Feb 28, 2008)

Even if this didn't exist, I would've been able to take pics anyway with my Gamebridge. But anyway, neat idea.


----------



## bluebright (Feb 29, 2008)

QUOTE(Ahmedz @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> i hate rapidshare.....



+1

Also:


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 29, 2008)

http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=16319 (Direct Link)
http://www.mediafire.com/?zlt0k38bt0h (Open link --> wait about 3 seconds --> click link on left)

Just some mirrors.


----------



## SkH (Feb 29, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=16319 (Direct Link)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zlt0k38bt0h (Open link --> wait about 3 seconds --> click link on left)
> 
> Just some mirrors.


Hah, you was faster than me...

Anyway, here's my mirror: bin2jpg.zip (Direct link, European Mirror)


----------



## Rebound (Mar 1, 2008)

Place to post your snapshots and also stages
http://z9.invisionfree.com/SSBB_Stage_Crea...dex.php?act=idx


----------

